# Video of Leila's new trick



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila learned to spin at class this afternoon. I started not to take her because she was just spayed this past Thursday, but I decided to go and see how she did. I figured I could always leave and take her home if things weren't going ok for her. I took her stroller so I could put her in as needed. I figured even if she, nor I, could do anything, at least we could see what was being taught so we could practice at home and not get too far behind in class. Because of my neck surgery, it was kinda hard for me to bend forward. So, the trainer did this trick with her. Of course I wasn't able to catch her while she was doing it her best. I guess she was getting tired by the time I thought to video it. But she did really well and we both lasted the whole class!

Leila learning to spin - YouTube


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy her training class went well. it is such a great feeling when they do good...it makes us proud.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Such a cute little baby! She's spinning like a pro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you! One of these days, I'm going to video all of her tricks. Because of Leila, Mama, and myself all having surgery within a few weeks of each other, I haven't been practicing much with her. Hopefully, we can get started doing it like we should this upcoming week.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a dedicated little pupil, cone and all going to class!!! You did a great job sweetie!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh she is SO cute! even with the cone!!! their willingness to learn and please is amazing, huh  love it! great job, little Leila! Obi says he will do spins with you


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila says thank you! Surprisingly, she doesn't seem to mind the cone for the most part. She just loves her trainer and will do more things for him than she will for me. He can even get her to do them sometimes without treats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

She is a natural  Bella does very well in the spinning dept, she is a stinker though cause now when I do tricks with her she will sit, lay down and spin all in a row lol!!!
I have been trying to post a video but can't seen to figure that out


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Haha, that's funny Bella does that! After Leila learned sit, then lay down, the paw, she would do all three on her own when I would tell her sit. It's like they're saying, "ok, I know the routine", lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

OMG just watched this! How cute is that!!?!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a smart little student. She is sooooo cute!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They are so smart and learn quickly don't they? She's a cute little thing too and so fluffy.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you! I'm so glad I thought to get the video because usually we are doing the commands with them ourselves and it's difficult to take pictures or videos at the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Awwww good job Leila!! She is so beautiful! and even rocks that cone  lol


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Awh, thats so cute! Shes looking at the trainer like "yes, I am a good girl. Wheres my treat?"


----------

